# Burg Eltz Klassiker am 09.11.



## X-Präsi (4. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Leutz!

Nach ein paar Jahren Abstinenz winkt mal wieder ein echter Beinhart-Klassiker:

Die Singletrails um die sagenumwobene Burg Eltz, eine der schönsten Burgen Deutschlands, warten mal wieder darauf, von uns unter die Stollen genommen zu werden. 

*Daten der Tour / technischer Anspruch:*
ca. 50 Km / 900 Hm mit ca. 40% feinstem Singletrailanteil. Das Tempo wird vor allem bergauf moderat sein (Tempolevel 1,5-2) und wird von dem / der Langsamsten bestimmt.
Man muss kein Hardcorebiker sein, um die Tour mitzufahren. Allerdings sollte man auch kein Anfänger sein und Singletrails lieben.

*Tourverlauf:*
Wir fahren auf recht einfachen Trails von Moselkern aus an der Burg Pyrmont vorbei rauf bis zu unserem Einstieg in den Eltzbachtal-Trail. Dort warten dann überwiegend gut fahrbare Singletrails mit ein paar kniffligen Stellen und 2-3 kurze Tragepassagen auf uns. 

Belohnt werden wir dafür mit einem grandiosen Blick auf die Burg Eltz und einem kühlen Blonden dort.  

*Start & Treff:*
Um 11 Uhr wird am Bahnhof in Moselkern gestartet. Entfernung ab Mainz ca. 100 Km. Deswegen wären Fahrgemeinschaften oder Zuganreise sehr sinnvoll. 
Wenn sich hier jemand zur Tour anmeldet, bitte auch gleich reinschreiben, ob er jemanden mitnehmen kann. 

*Wer kann mitfahren?*
Wie immer sind auch Nichtmitglieder des MTB-Club Beinhart herzlich zur Tour willkommen. Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos und unverbindlich, aber auf eigene Gefahr. 

*Wie anmelden?*
Hier im Forum. Max. Teilnehmerzahl = 12. Also bitte hier beim anmelden durchzählen.

*Was mitbringen?*
Funktionstüchtiges Bike (vor allem Bremsen), Helm, Riegel, etwas Geld für die Rast

*Sollte ich mich von Montezumas Rache bis dahin nicht erholt haben, müssen wir die Tour verschieben. Das würde ich hier spätestens am Samstag Abend, 22 Uhr, posten. Also am besten abends noch mal reinschauen.
Sollte die sicherlich verlogene WEttervorhersage wider Erwarten doch eintreffen, schreibe ich hier bis Sonntag Früh um 8 die Absage rein. *


----------



## Mousy (4. November 2008)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Wie anmelden?*
> Hier im Forum. Max. Teilnehmerzahl = 12. Also bitte hier beim anmelden durchzählen.



1 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (4. November 2008)

komme gerne mit


----------



## f.topp (4. November 2008)

2


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2008)

Nummer 3


----------



## aju (4. November 2008)

Nummer 4


----------



## mathias (4. November 2008)

Man muss kein Hardcorebiker sein, um die Tour mitzufahren
Und der Langsamste (Ich) gibt das Tempo vor

Nehme zur Sicherheit trotzdem mal mein schnelles Radel

Freue mich
Mathias

Ach ja 5


----------



## Sparcy (4. November 2008)

Nummer 6
Anreise per Bahn


----------



## Waldi76 (4. November 2008)

Hallo Achim,
ich bin Nummer 007.

Ich freu mich Andreas


----------



## Darkwing (4. November 2008)

Dann bin ich die 8!


----------



## Hasehern (4. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

dann schreib' ich 'mal 9.
Achim hatte sich und Michael ja bereits angemeldet.

@Achim: Der großzügige Innenraum meines PEUGEOT 106 bietet natürlich auch zwei Personen mit zwei Rädern komfortabel Platz. (Sofern sie den Kopf einziehen.)

@Thomas: Gute Besserung!

Freu' mich auf Sonntag


Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (5. November 2008)

40%Singletrail-Anteil hört sich hoch an!

Dann bin ich mal die Nummer 10


----------



## Ivonnche (5. November 2008)

Ich Nr. 11 und meine Prellungen müssen bis dahin auch weg sein. 
Werde dann ab heute abend meinen Rollentrainer mal jeden Abend benutzen, damit ich nicht wieder die Schnecke hinten bin  Obwohl einer muss ja den Schluss machen  
!!!! Ein Rad für den Träger ist frei. Wenn ich die Verlängerung dran mache auch zwei. Hab ich aber noch nie getestet.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (5. November 2008)

Nummer 12: wie besprochen würde ich bei dir, Präsi mitfahren und hab schon mal Sonne geordert


----------



## Arachne (5. November 2008)

Nr.:


----------



## Paffi1 (6. November 2008)

... muss leider Obama besuchen - aber mein Neid ist mit Euch ... 
Viel Spass !
Stefan Lenkertasche


----------



## X-Präsi (6. November 2008)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> ich bin Nummer 007.
> 
> Ich freu mich Andreas



wer sich nicht den Namen des Guides bis zum Ende des Threads merken kann, fährt nicht mit 

oder

nicht jeder Guide heisst Achim 

aber als Guide ist man ja bestechlich (Bußgeld = 1 Weizen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (6. November 2008)

auch wenn ich keine Beinhartin bin möchte ich mitfahren...bitte, bitte...
bin auch brav und lieb zu den Guides nehme auch meine Tupperdose mit fürs kühle Blonde und mein langsames Stahlgefedertes.


10a

bin ich jetzt die 12?


----------



## Waldi76 (6. November 2008)

Sorry Thomas,
ich habe mich doch nur verschrieben. 
Ohne Hirn ist man wie blöd.
Das mit dem Weizen geht klar.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## X-Präsi (6. November 2008)

@ Waldi76: Da freut sich der Guide - aufs Weizen - ähm aufs Radfahren meinte ich natürlich 

@ Zena-Maus: Du hast Post!

Gesundheitlicher Zwischenstand: gewürzte Nahrung ist heute drin geblieben. Es geht bergauf!

WEttervorhersage für Sonndach: ist hoffentlich mal wieder gelogen. 
*'WEnn tatsächlich Dauerregen, dann gibts hier Sonntag spätestens um 8 morgens die Absage. *
Sonst wirds ne elende Schlamm-Rutschpartie wie 2005. Sehe uns heute noch mit 10 Mann aufm Bobbes runterrutschen, schlammverkleisterte, ineinander verkeilte Männerleiber in Strumpfhosen...
Aber diesmal wären ja Mädels dabei - mmmh...


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2008)

wie, schon voll...

setze mich mal neben arachne
auf's wartesofa.


----------



## f.topp (7. November 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie, schon voll...
> 
> setze mich mal neben arachne
> auf's wartesofa.



tjo, dann setz ich ma die Dagmar zu euch.....


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2008)

f.topp schrieb:


> tjo, dann setz ich ma die Dagmar zu euch.....


die arme, immer auf der ersatzbank 

unabhängig davon:
hättest Du noch platz für hoss + mich?


----------



## Ivonnche (7. November 2008)

WEttervorhersage für Sonndach: ist hoffentlich mal wieder gelogen. 
*'WEnn tatsächlich Dauerregen, dann gibts hier Sonntag spätestens um 8 morgens die Absage. *
Sonst wirds ne elende Schlamm-Rutschpartie wie 2005. Sehe uns heute noch mit 10 Mann aufm Bobbes runterrutschen, schlammverkleisterte, ineinander verkeilte Männerleiber in Strumpfhosen...
Aber diesmal wären ja Mädels dabei - mmmh...[/QUOTE]

Schlamm..........wie geil.......... iss gut gegen Cellulite und Falten..... da brauch mer net auf die Wellness Farm...........


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2008)

mein rad hat keine falten...


----------



## Sparcy (8. November 2008)

Mein Platz wird frei, da die
Wetteraussichten nicht so rosig sind.


----------



## mathias (8. November 2008)

Mein Plätze ist auch frei

Viel Spass
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (9. November 2008)

Auf gehts! Nur die (Bein)harten kommen in'n Garten

denkt an trockene WEchselklamotten!


----------



## Ivonnche (9. November 2008)

jaaaaaaaaaa wir fahren Punkte ein 

ich bin dann mal wech..........bis gleich Jungs........


----------



## Fubbes (9. November 2008)

Respekt! In Bingen regnets Hunde und Katzen.
Bin ganz froh, dass ich ne Erkältung hab und heute nicht raus muss 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## f.topp (9. November 2008)

nach einem wunderbaren mondscheinsprint war auch für mich diese unvergleichliche tour zu ende. unvergessen bleiben die zahllosen trails mit ihren schlammpackungen, die burgenblicke, die gullarschsuppe und natürlich die hofenbrause. lg frank


----------



## Mousy (9. November 2008)

War eine schöne Tour bei "ganz gutem" Wetter, fast kein Regen, kaum Matsch und super Trails. 

















Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Waldi76 (10. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich will mich nochmal positiv über die Sonntagstour äußern. Ich habe immernoch ein Grinsen im Gesicht . War eine super Tour und sogar meistens fahrbar. Nur schade das der Regen so schnell weg war.

Sorry das ich mich nicht richtig verabschiedet habe, stand unter Zeitdruck.

Besten Dank an Thomas

Gruß Andreas


----------



## aju (10. November 2008)

Das war wieder eine wirklich geniale Tour: Schöne Landschaft, tolle Trails, ordentliches Wetter! Danke Thomas!

Folgende Tourdaten hat mein Herbert aufgezeichnet:
47 km, 920 hm und genau 6 Stunden unterwegs. Das macht immerhin einen Gesamtschnitt von 7,8 km/h. Gar nicht so schlecht wie ich finde!

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## Ivonnche (10. November 2008)

Männer, es war echt eine schöne Tour mit euch. Danke das ihr immer mal auf mich gewartet habt  Das mit dem berg hoch fahren muss das Ivonnche noch ein bissel üben. Okay das mit dem Laufen auch noch 

Danke Thomas für die schöne Tour und es war alles sowas von fahrbar

Ach ja und danke das Du abends voraus gefahren bist, ich wäre sonst wohl noch immer unterwegs  Aber das nächste mal langsamer, ich hatte erst den Führerschein für einen Monat abgeben müssen 


Hat jemand eigentlich ein Bild von der doch etwas dreckigen Ivonne? Ich hätte doch soooo gerne eins: [email protected]


----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. November 2008)

Schade, das ich nicht dabei war: hier in Mainz war das Wetter eher bescheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. November 2008)

Im Regen gestartet, zwischendurch mal kurz die Sonne erblickt, die letzten Kilometer als Nightride - ganz schön abwechslungsreich für ne Tagestour 

Dem Guide ein  oder auch zwei  oder drei...


----------



## picard (10. November 2008)

Nach dem kräftigen Regenschauer auf der Fahrt zum Treffpunkt in Moselkern, dachte ich schon dass dies eine sehr feuchte Tour wird, aber das Wetter wurde zum Schluss noch richtig gut und der feine Schlamm hat auch noch den Gleichgewichtssinn trainiert.
Vielen Dank nochmal an den Thomas für die gute Routenführung!

Gruß Michael


----------



## X-Präsi (11. November 2008)

Ja fein! Hab mir gestern nochmal das Filmchen von der gut fahrbaren "Stelle, wo man nur noch Passagier ist" angeguckt. Köstlich. Wird sicherlich bei der Weihnachtsfeier für Lacher sorgen...

Paar Bildkes stelle ich die Tage hier auch noch rein. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Darkwing (11. November 2008)

Ich fands auch "voll fett", nachdem der Regen noch bei der Anfahrt und beim Ausladen der Räder immer schlimmer wurde, hörte er bei eigentlichen Start der Tour weitgehend auf. War eine tolle Strecke (alles fahrbar ) in einer tollen Landschaft.  Besonders der lange Trail entlang der Eltz hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Danke an Thomas und alles Mitfahrer.

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Matthias


----------



## X-Präsi (13. November 2008)

Und hier noch ein paar Fotos eines denkwürdigen Tags...


----------



## X-Präsi (13. November 2008)

Und noch ein paar und noch etwas laufendes Bildmaterial von Kuranwendungen...
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/426


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

